# AWD vs FWD



## pixiegirl

I'd like to hear from those who have had both on a car.  Is the AWD worth the extra price and limits in models?  Is and AWD not going to get stuck in the snow?


----------



## rack'm

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear from those who have had both on a car.  Is the AWD worth the extra price and limits in models?  Is and AWD not going to get stuck in the snow?



Don't drive like a dumb ass and you need neither in the smow.


----------



## Nickel

I drove an AWD and absolutely loved it. I'd go back to it in a heartbeat.


----------



## mainman

How long will the driveway at your new home be?


----------



## aps45819

I've had both, currently have AWD. Think the only difference is the ability to turn off the 4WD. One thing you should realize is that without limited slip differentials, 4WD is actually 1 drive wheel in the front pair and one in the rear pair.
 The snow we have around here is easily handled by knowing how to drive.


----------



## BadGirl

My previous auto (Subura Outback) was all wheel drive, and I LOVED LOVED LOVED that car.  Everything about it was nice.  The ride was very comfortable, although I really didn't notice too much the AWL feature.  It worked when I needed it.

My current SUV (Ford Explorer) has FWD, and again....it works when I need it.


----------



## Nickel

Oh, I thought by FWD she meant Front Wheel Drive.  I've had Front WD too, and it does fine in the snow, assuming you take your time.  AWD just made it easier.  We have 4WD now, and it works. :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

Nickel said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought by FWD she meant Front Wheel Drive.


That works great in the snow and you can still slide the rear with the parking brake. 

AWD has a very low fun factor in the snow.


----------



## itsbob

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I've had both, currently have AWD. Think the only difference is the ability to turn off the 4WD. One thing you should realize is that without limited slip differentials, 4WD is actually 1 drive wheel in the front pair and one in the rear pair.
> The snow we have around here is easily handled by knowing how to drive.


I thought that was the difference between AWD and 4WD.. in that AWD delivered power to all 4 wheels, where 4WD was what you mentioned above?

I remember a commercial with the Chevy Astro AWD climbing the landing hill at a ski jump.. and said, try this with a 4WD!!


----------



## Michael Delaney

Actually, I would tend to disagree. My car with snow and ice tires mounted is very fun to drive in the snow and puts on a much better show than a rear wheel or front wheel drive car. Very controlled drifting without using the parking brake, and the car will rotate on a center axis when driven correctly.
My suby is very fun to drive.



			
				aps45819 said:
			
		

> That works great in the snow and you can still slide the rear with the parking brake.
> 
> AWD has a very low fun factor in the snow.


----------



## rdkarob

In this area you do not need either.  We do not get that much snow and if we do, why go out in it with all the other crazies...why pay more for AWD and 4WD, I have had a Front Wheel Drive and it works.....unless you live north....no reason.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear from those who have had both on a car.  Is the AWD worth the extra price and limits in models?  Is and AWD not going to get stuck in the snow?


My truck has both.  I like the AWD because it gives me a sense of security on the road.  It handles well in the rain.  I haven't had to use the 4WD yet or the 2WD.  I'll let you know when it snows.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My truck has both.  I like the AWD because it gives me a sense of security on the road.  It handles well in the rain.  I haven't had to use the 4WD yet or the 2WD.  I'll let you know when it snows.


My Honda was FWD (front) and it did EXCELLENT in the snow!!  I had it three winters and never got stuck anywhere.  It was also great in the rain.


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:
			
		

> I thought that was the difference between AWD and 4WD.. in that AWD delivered power to all 4 wheels, where 4WD was what you mentioned above?


Had a jeep and paid the extra for the limited slip diff. I've been in other "4WD" cars that got stuck and watched the wheel on the right side spin 
I always thought the difference was the ability to turn off the 4WD and go to 2WD for some gas savings.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nic is correct; by FWD I meant "front" wheel drive.  I'm not aware of any "cars" that offer "four" wheel drive.  Anyway, I'm not interested in the "neither" option, as I already have rear wheel and it sucks in the rain much less the snow.  A dusting and I'm in trouble and an inch and I'm likely dead in the water.  My dad had a rear wheel t-bird some years ago that I drove while my car at the time was in the shop.  I had zero problems with it and was a rookie driver of all of 16 or 17.  That being said I realize that RWD is often not that bad depending on the car itself.  My car, it sucks. 

My interest is between front wheel and all wheel in cars.  I've had front wheel in every car previous to my current and never had much of a problem in regular snow in the area.  In heavier snows I have gotten stuck with FWD.  In heavier snows (for the area say 6" and up) is AWD worth it?


----------



## smoothmarine187

Even an AWD car is going to get stuck in deep snow.  You only have a little bit of ground clearance.  If you want to drive in deep snow, then you need an AWD SUV or Truck.


----------



## Michael Delaney

When it comes to driving in the snow, tires are the first item to be concerned with. Whether four wheels are sliding or two wheels of a rear wheel drive car are sliding, it doesn’t matter. Tire traction is the concern. My AWD car is awful in the snow when I have summer tires mounted. Now with snow and ice tires mounted, my somewhat light nimble car is awesome in the snow.

And concerning the comments of a high clearance AWD SUV vs. an AWD car. Well, how much are you going to be driving off road? In all reality you are probably going to be on a plowed road that has only has a couple inches of packed snow. So in this case you are better off in an AWD car that weighs less than 3000 pounds, making it easier to steer, and quicker to stop than a 5000 pound SUV.


----------



## pixiegirl

Michael Delaney said:
			
		

> When it comes to driving in the snow, tires are the first item to be concerned with. Whether four wheels are sliding or two wheels of a rear wheel drive car are sliding, it doesn’t matter. Tire traction is the concern. My AWD car is awful in the snow when I have summer tires mounted. Now with snow and ice tires mounted, my somewhat light nimble car is awesome in the snow.
> 
> And concerning the comments of a high clearance AWD SUV vs. an AWD car. Well, how much are you going to be driving off road? In all reality you are probably going to be on a plowed road that has only has a couple inches of packed snow. So in this case you are better off in an AWD car that weighs less than 3000 pounds, making it easier to steer, and quicker to stop than a 5000 pound SUV.



An SUV is not an option.  I don't like driving them.  I'm not going to be driving "off road" persay but do live on a gravel road now.  I know all about tires after letting an ex put summer tires on my car in September.  After the worst winter ever in it I went looking to buy new tires and that's when I realized he'd gotten summer tires.  I have all weather tires on it now and managed to get stuck in the mud last weekend AND also barely made it off a lawn I was parked on later that same day.


----------



## Larry Gude

*I've been...*



			
				pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear from those who have had both on a car.  Is the AWD worth the extra price and limits in models?  Is and AWD not going to get stuck in the snow?



...driving since I was 13, have driven Broncos, Blazers, Durangos, Jeeps,  modded trucks, Audis, front wheel drive Chevettes through blizzards and four wheel drive pickups I buried in mud so deep that the only reason it didn't sink is because it actually floated on the floorboards. 

Without reservaton, the coolest thing in the world for normal old driving, ie, not doing a ton of off roading, is AWD. Full time, computer controlled, all wheel drive. 

When you get caught in a heavy rain, you don't have to think about it. When you take a curve a bit tighter than you should have, you're covered. When it starts spitting flurries, when there might be icy spots, when you might suddenly hit a puddle deeper than you thought it was, AWD. 

You don't HAVE to have it. Just for simple, good old piece of mind and reasonable driving you don't ever have to think about it. 

You just drive.


----------



## pixiegirl

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...driving since I was 13, have driven Broncos, Blazers, Durangos, Jeeps,  modded trucks, Audis, front wheel drive Chevettes through blizzards and four wheel drive pickups I buried in mud so deep that the only reason it didn't sink is because it actually floated on the floorboards.
> 
> Without reservaton, the coolest thing in the world for normal old driving, ie, not doing a ton of off roading, is AWD. Full time, computer controlled, all wheel drive.
> 
> When you get caught in a heavy rain, you don't have to think about it. When you take a curve a bit tighter than you should have, you're covered. When it starts spitting flurries, when there might be icy spots, when you might suddenly hit a puddle deeper than you thought it was, AWD.
> 
> You don't HAVE to have it. Just for simple, good old piece of mind and reasonable driving you don't ever have to think about it.
> 
> You just drive.



Thank you Larry Gude!    I know it's not a "must have" as I've driven FWD cars in the snow plenty with little problem.  But what I wanted to know was "is it worth it?" and you've answered that question.


----------



## aps45819

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> An SUV is not an option.  I don't like driving them.


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> An SUV is not an option.  I don't like driving them.  I'm not going to be driving "off road" persay but do live on a gravel road now.  I know all about tires after letting an ex put summer tires on my car in September.  After the worst winter ever in it I went looking to buy new tires and that's when I realized he'd gotten summer tires.  I have all weather tires on it now and managed to get stuck in the mud last weekend AND also barely made it off a lawn I was parked on later that same day.


The only comment I have is when I had a rear wheel drive vehicle in New England.. 

All season tires work well on Front WD cars, and not worth a damn on rear WD cars.  WIth Rear WD you  are much better off (though it does cost more $$) getting specific snow tires for the rear then messing with all season.  It's a pain switching back and forth with the seasons, but you will notice an incredible differnce.


----------



## itsbob

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...driving since I was 13, have driven Broncos, Blazers, Durangos, Jeeps,  modded trucks, Audis, front wheel drive Chevettes through blizzards and four wheel drive pickups I buried in mud so deep that the only reason it didn't sink is because it actually floated on the floorboards.
> 
> Without reservaton, the coolest thing in the world for normal old driving, ie, not doing a ton of off roading, is AWD. Full time, computer controlled, all wheel drive.
> 
> When you get caught in a heavy rain, you don't have to think about it. When you take a curve a bit tighter than you should have, you're covered. When it starts spitting flurries, when there might be icy spots, when you might suddenly hit a puddle deeper than you thought it was, AWD.
> 
> You don't HAVE to have it. Just for simple, good old piece of mind and reasonable driving you don't ever have to think about it.
> 
> You just drive.


I don't know I liked the excitement in my 4WD Chevy Pickup..  You never knew WHEN it was going to turn on

I remember turning from a dry road to an icy road.. hit the button for 4WD, and about 10 seconds later, and just as the truck was going into the ditch the *4WD* light came on telling me "OK. your 4wd is now functioning, now that you are a-hoe deep into this ditch full of snow"  Where as my Nissan, it was instantaneous.

The truck I have now is full time, and like you said, NEVER have to worry about it.. Go around a corner to find it covered with mud?  It's on, no worries..


----------



## desertrat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Nic is correct; by FWD I meant "front" wheel drive.  I'm not aware of any "cars" that offer "four" wheel drive.  Anyway, I'm not interested in the "neither" option, as I already have rear wheel and it sucks in the rain much less the snow.  A dusting and I'm in trouble and an inch and I'm likely dead in the water.  My dad had a rear wheel t-bird some years ago that I drove while my car at the time was in the shop.  I had zero problems with it and was a rookie driver of all of 16 or 17.  That being said I realize that RWD is often not that bad depending on the car itself.  My car, it sucks.
> 
> My interest is between front wheel and all wheel in cars.  I've had front wheel in every car previous to my current and never had much of a problem in regular snow in the area.  In heavier snows I have gotten stuck with FWD.  In heavier snows (for the area say 6" and up) is AWD worth it?


I can tell you a 280Z (RWD) doesn't do well on a snowy road.   My 4X4 truck has no problems. It's nice to get out on the roads after a snow before they come along and mess 'em up. Couple of things you can do with a RWD. Get good tires and put weight in the back (kitty litter or sand). Front wheel drives are pretty good in light snow, but would get hung up, say, coming out of your driveway on a pile left by the snow plows. Ground clearance is important for deep snow.


----------



## desertrat

itsbob said:
			
		

> I don't know I liked the excitement in my 4WD Chevy Pickup..  You never knew WHEN it was going to turn on
> 
> I remember turning from a dry road to an icy road.. hit the button for 4WD, and about 10 seconds later, and just as the truck was going into the ditch the *4WD* light came on telling me "OK. your 4wd is now functioning, now that you are a-hoe deep into this ditch full of snow"  Where as my Nissan, it was instantaneous.
> 
> The truck I have now is full time, and like you said, NEVER have to worry about it.. Go around a corner to find it covered with mud?  It's on, no worries..


I do NOT like the Auto 4WD option on my Silverado. I can always feel the tires start to slip and then catch. Kind of unnerving.


----------



## pixiegirl

So, my main issues with FWD cars in the snow is areas where the snow is deeper and/or piled up.  Say after the plow comes down the street and there's a pile sitting at the bottom.  I could get out fine in a FWD but usually had issues getting back up it if I missed my previous tracks or if it had gotten too compacted and sleek.  And once I went from a plowed road, made a turn onto an unplowed (the street I lived on) and had been fine on the ploweds but as soon as I made that turn I was stuck.  I'd give it about 6 inches.  So would an AWD have made it?


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> So, my main issues with FWD cars in the snow is areas where the snow is deeper and/or piled up.  Say after the plow comes down the street and there's a pile sitting at the bottom.  I could get out fine in a FWD but usually had issues getting back up it if I missed my previous tracks or if it had gotten too compacted and sleek.  And once I went from a plowed road, made a turn onto an unplowed (the street I lived on) and had been fine on the ploweds but as soon as I made that turn I was stuck.  I'd give it about 6 inches.  So would an AWD have made it?


I would guess yes.. as like the Subaru, most AWD have a little more ground clearance, and of course you have all 4 wheels providing traction and power to get through it.

I remember driving down roads in NH where you could look in hte rearview and see the "gutters" from the tires, and another gouge in the middle from the oil pan on the bottom of the engine, the snow ON the road usually isn't a problem as it isn't compacted and the bottom of the car will just push through it, the problem would be the snow banks on the end of the driveway, where the AWD car will probably push you either through it or over it.  AND if you did get stuck, your rear wheels will pull you back out, where in a FrontWD car if your front wheels are in the snow bank, you're STUCK!!


----------



## Nickel

itsbob said:
			
		

> I would guess yes.


 I never got stuck in my AWD car, and my employer rarely did a good job of clearing the parking lot...not to mention the hassle of getting in and out of the driveway at home.


----------



## itsbob

Bottom line.. If I was shopping for a car, and my two final choices were between a Front WD or AWD, I'd pick the AWD.


----------



## CMC122

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My truck has both. I like the AWD because it gives me a sense of security on the road. It handles well in the rain. I haven't had to use the 4WD yet or the 2WD. I'll let you know when it snows.


  Although I have used my 4WD to pull the camper out of it's spot a few weeks ago (ground was wet as a sponge) and it worked like a champ


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Bottom line.. If I was shopping for a car, and my two final choices were between a Front WD or AWD, I'd pick the AWD.



Of the 3 that I really like 2 come with an AWD option but of course that model is more expensive than the FWD models.  The third is only FWD as far as I know.


----------



## Larry Gude

*What the hell...*



			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> The only comment I have is when I had a rear wheel drive vehicle in New England..
> 
> All season tires work well on Front WD cars, and not worth a damn on rear WD cars.  WIth Rear WD you  are much better off (though it does cost more $$) getting specific snow tires for the rear then messing with all season.  It's a pain switching back and forth with the seasons, but you will notice an incredible differnce.




...are those trac adapters for 4wd called? They were on the History Channel not to long ago, 4 individual cat tracs, bolt on or something...uber cool!


----------



## itsbob

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...are those trac adapters for 4wd called? They were on the History Channel not to long ago, 4 individual cat tracs, bolt on or something...uber cool!


I've seen them on HMMWV'ss that were WAAAAAY cool.. being tested for the Army..

sno-tracks

<img src="http://www.humvee.net/pix/straxa.jpg">


----------



## Larry Gude

*Somebody makes 'em...*



			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> I've seen them on HMMWV'ss that were WAAAAAY cool.. being tested for the Army..
> 
> sno-tracks
> 
> <img src="http://www.humvee.net/pix/straxa.jpg">




...for civilian use. They had them on a Suburban. Seems all you gotta do is take the wheels off and slap these on and go...and go...and go...

Santa is coming!


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Of the 3 that I really like 2 come with an AWD option but of course that model is more expensive than the FWD models.  The third is only FWD as far as I know.


I think the AWD will hold it's value better also.. more on the other end for when you are ready to trade-in.

Again, if I was in the situation and could afford it.. AWD for sure, and with AWD I'm sure it would come with some kind of Traction Control, which makes it even more nimble and sure-footed.


----------



## desertrat

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> So, my main issues with FWD cars in the snow is areas where the snow is deeper and/or piled up.  Say after the plow comes down the street and there's a pile sitting at the bottom.  I could get out fine in a FWD but usually had issues getting back up it if I missed my previous tracks or if it had gotten too compacted and sleek.  And once I went from a plowed road, made a turn onto an unplowed (the street I lived on) and had been fine on the ploweds but as soon as I made that turn I was stuck.  I'd give it about 6 inches.  So would an AWD have made it?


Not necessarily. It would depend on how much clearance you have under the vehicle. You'd have a better chance, though. Remember, if your wheels aren't touching the ground it won't matter what kind of drive system you have you have.


----------



## itsbob

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...for civilian use. They had them on a Suburban. Seems all you gotta do is take the wheels off and slap these on and go...and go...and go...
> 
> Santa is coming!


I know they were having a hard time getting them through testing.. the first time they hit the 6 inch washboard parts went flying everywhere.. 


I'd think these would be just as valuable in the soft sand of a desert too..


----------



## itsbob

desertrat said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. It would depend on how much clearance you have under the vehicle. You'd have a better chance, though. Remember, if your wheels aren't touching the ground it won't matter what kind of drive system you have you have.


True, we even got a HMMWV stuck up in Syracuse.. and you can't get much better AWD OR Ground Clearance then one of them..


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> I think the AWD will hold it's value better also.. more on the other end for when you are ready to trade-in.
> 
> Again, if I was in the situation and could afford it.. AWD for sure, and with AWD I'm sure it would come with some kind of Traction Control, which makes it even more nimble and sure-footed.



Not to mention the AWD models are the top of the line ones.


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Not to mention the AWD models are the top of the line ones.


My office mate just bought the BMW 325Xi (2003 I think).. Got to ride in it last week and it's SOLID..  Great ride, and the AWD is transparent.

BEAUTIFUL car..


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> My office mate just bought the BMW 325Xi (2003 I think).. Got to ride in it last week and it's SOLID..  Great ride, and the AWD is transparent.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL car..



They have AWD as well?  Damnit!  I did a search on either Edmunds or Cars.com this morning where the only requirements were 4-doors and AWD and didn't get any BMWs or Volvo.  I'll have to check out the BMWs.  Thus far I'm liking the Volvo S60 the best.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Thus far I'm liking the Volvo S60 the best.



Ford?


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> Ford?



That's actually working towards it's advantage.  I was considering the Audi until Nic and I were talking and she made mention of having to have hers serviced in Annapolis.  Not that there's a local Volvo dealer but I imagine it would be easier to deal with if presented with a problem now that Volvo is owned by Ford.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's actually working towards it's advantage.  I was considering the Audi until Nic and I were talking and she made mention of having to have hers serviced in Annapolis.  Not that there's a local Volvo dealer but I imagine it would be easier to deal with if presented with a problem now that Volvo is owned by Ford.



I got rid of the Explorer and bought a Fusion.  I love it.


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> They have AWD as well?  Damnit!  I did a search on either Edmunds or Cars.com this morning where the only requirements were 4-doors and AWD and didn't get any BMWs or Volvo.  I'll have to check out the BMWs.  Thus far I'm liking the Volvo S60 the best.


The 'X' in the BMW model denotes AWD.. for ANY model BMW..


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> I got rid of the Explorer and bought a Fusion.  I love it.



I must be your daughter because you change your mind about cars as much as I do.    After getting stuck this past weekend, Lexie is a goner.  That's like the billionth time I've gotten stuck in that bia somewhere.  B was at work, I had both kids and it wasn't even snow.  That beast is outa here before the first snow flake falls.


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> The 'X' in the BMW model denotes AWD.. for ANY model BMW..



The Infiniti as well.  The G35X is one of the contenders as well.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I must be your daughter because you change your mind about cars as much as I do.



I miss the Explorer but it was a gas hog and it had a lot of miles on it.  I got the Fusion loaded and the best part of it is the 31 mpg and it's front wheel drive and a 6.

The biggest problem we have is our driveway, which the 4-WD was great for.  It's circular but slants toward the house.  Many times, we've ended up in the front yard.  

I've decided I'm not fooling around with the driveway and trying to get to work.  If it snows and I can't get to the bus, I ain't going.


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's actually working towards it's advantage.  I was considering the Audi until Nic and I were talking and she made mention of having to have hers serviced in Annapolis.  Not that there's a local Volvo dealer but I imagine it would be easier to deal with if presented with a problem now that Volvo is owned by Ford.




Being Owned by Ford, and having mechanics at a Ford delership capable of working on a Volvo are two different things.. And I'm SURE the Ford dealership won't do warranty work on a Volvo.. I get my "Ford owned product" worked on at Cheseldine, but never had to have warranty work done..  I'd say if you were going to spend the money on a "dealer" service it would be worth the trip to Annapolis to have someone that works on that particular car work on it.

Similar to having service work done on a BMW.. friend told me what they do as far as an alignment (putting the equivalent amount of weight as the driver in the drivers seat) and can't imagine another dealership doing it, whether it be chevy ford or dodge.. 

Audi has kind of dropped in the reliability scores, as BMW has gone up.. 

Not to sure about Volvo (but then again, I didn't know Ford had bought them out too)..  So now there is no Swedish car companies left??


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Being Owned by Ford, and having mechanics at a Ford delership capable of working on a Volvo are two different things.. And I'm SURE the Ford dealership won't do warranty work on a Volvo.. I get my "Ford owned product" worked on at Cheseldine, but never had to have warranty work done..  I'd say if you were going to spend the money on a "dealer" service it would be worth the trip to Annapolis to have someone that works on that particular car work on it.
> 
> Similar to having service work done on a BMW.. friend told me what they do as far as an alignment (putting the equivalent amount of weight as the driver in the drivers seat) and can't imagine another dealership doing it, whether it be chevy ford or dodge..
> 
> Audi has kind of dropped in the reliability scores, as BMW has gone up..
> 
> Not to sure about Volvo (but then again, I didn't know Ford had bought them out too)..  So now there is no Swedish car companies left??



I'm not talking about warranty work but "know how" if you will.  Lexus is just a fancy Toyota but damned if anyone around here knows how to work on them.  I just think that Volvo being a little more common make have it's advantages.  I take the Lex to Cheseldine and I can't say enough good things about them.  But when it's something they can't figure out it's because it's a "Lexus".  They are always very upfront with what they know they can fix or what they're unsure of.  

Ford bought Volvo a good while ago.  I was still working in DC and I want to say it was when I was either pregnant or had just had N.  5 years ago or more.      They own Aston Martin and Mazda and a few others as well.


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not talking about warranty work but "know how" if you will.  Lexus is just a fancy Toyota but damned if anyone around here knows how to work on them.  I just think that Volvo being a little more common make have it's advantages.  I take the Lex to Cheseldine and I can't say enough good things about them.  But when it's something they can't figure out it's because it's a "Lexus".  They are always very upfront with what they know they can fix or what they're unsure of.
> 
> Ford bought Volvo a good while ago.  I was still working in DC and I want to say it was when I was either pregnant or had just had N.  5 years ago or more.      They own Aston Martin and Mazda and a few others as well.


.. and LR... best thing that ever happened to Ford trucks.. 

GM owns SAAB so there go the only two Swedish Car Makers.. 

Chrysler is doing it's best to kill the Mercedes  reputation..


----------



## Michael Delaney

Porsche, Audi, Volvo, Subaru, and Mitsubishi make some darn good AWD sporty cars, with Porsche having developed the best AWD system.


----------



## John Z

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> ...front wheel drive Chevettes....



Chevettes were RWD, actually.   

With the right tires and some driving skill, any car can be safe in the snow.  AWD is a nice feature that helps out, however.  We bought a Subary Legacy for the wife's daily driver.  It is nice to have something with a bit more grip in poor weather, since she doesn't get snow days.  She's a nurse in at a hospital 30+ miles away.


----------



## dustin

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> The Infiniti as well.  The G35X is one of the contenders as well.


 Very good choice. Do you remember seeing the pics of my parents G35 that the drunk rearended them in that I posted a while back? Dad was driving 45 and the drunk hit them at 80+ from behind spinning them into the gaurdrail. Front end gone. Rear end gone. Engine hanging off the mounts. Driver's side all tore up. Car was totalled but they both walked away.


----------



## pixiegirl

dustin said:
			
		

> Very good choice. Do you remember seeing the pics of my parents G35 that the drunk rearended them in that I posted a while back? Dad was driving 45 and the drunk hit them at 80+ from behind spinning them into the gaurdrail. Front end gone. Rear end gone. Engine hanging off the mounts. Driver's side all tore up. Car was totalled but they both walked away.



After talks last evening the two choices are the Volvo S60 and the Infiniti G35X.  Nic reminded me yesterday about your parents car.      Saftey and reliability being the two top concerns.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> After talks last evening the two choices are the Volvo S60 and the Infiniti G35X.


What about the Camry we both wanted?   I'll even let you get black.


----------



## Oz

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> After talks last evening the two choices are the Volvo S60 and the Infiniti G35X.  Nic reminded me yesterday about your parents car.      Saftey and reliability being the two top concerns.



But Infinity is just a fancy Nissan?


----------



## itsbob

Just Like Acura is a fancy Honda.. Audi a fancy Volkswagen.. Lexus a fancy Toyota.. Cadillac a fancy Chevy..


----------



## Nickel

Pixie, the Mazda6 now comes in AWD.


----------



## dustin

Nickel said:
			
		

> Pixie, the Mazda6 now comes in AWD.


 Mazda MazdaSpeed 6.


----------



## dustin

Oz said:
			
		

> But Infinity is just a fancy Nissan?


 G35 is as close to a Skyline as we will see here for a while.


----------



## RadioPatrol

so did you buy the car yet ?


----------



## kwillia

RadioPatrol said:
			
		

> so did you buy the car yet ?


Pixie ended up buying a Chevy Astro mini-van.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Pixie ended up buying a Chevy Astro mini-van.


Pepto Pink.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Pixie ended up buying a Chevy Astro mini-van.


She's trying to compete with Jabba.


----------



## pixiegirl

RadioPatrol said:
			
		

> so did you buy the car yet ?



This is a little late but yes; like a month ago.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> She's trying to compete with Jabba.



   She's gotta lot of catching up to do in one department....      Her and Mr. C better get busy!


----------

